

Android voice dictation: punctuation is not recognized in German language - sssparkkk
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39510

======
rlx0x
at least after a few hundred comments and stars someone closed it with
WrongForum: "We are not able to provide support for Google products in this
issue tracker. Please report this issue in the appropriate Google Product
Forum at <https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!forum/en/>

I experienced the same bug, but I will be surprised if that ever gets fixed.
This is Google we're talking about here ;)

~~~
hobs
Yeah, it comes down to when you get something for free, they can do anything
they want with it, and all you can do is buy a different product if it gets
your goat.

My favorite comment from the link: "Google! Don't re-design the userinterface
of Google+ for the fourth time. FIX THIS BUG!!!!! F I N A L L Y."

~~~
taoufix
But I didn't get my nexus phone and tablets for free I bought them :(

------
samspenc
Title is misleading - it is all Western languages except English, at the
least. English works perfectly (I can confirm on my Android phone, and have
used it for months), but I do feel the pain for the non-English languages that
face this problem.

------
lucb1e
I suppose it says something I would never even expect it to work. My
experience with voice recognition, in any language, is that is's horribly
immature.

~~~
Encosia
For what it's worth, I dictate most of my IMs, text messages, and some short
emails through iOS' voice recognition, and it gets dictated punctuation (in
English) correct 99% of the time. Android's probably does too, since that bug
report thread focuses on languages other than English.

~~~
lucb1e
Interesting. You're the first I hear from that uses it. Only knew some
impaired people that were using Dragon NaturallySpeaking or something like
that.

~~~
Encosia
Until this year, I wouldn't have expected to ever use it myself, but it's just
_so_ much faster and requires almost no visual attention. I couldn't imagine
going back to pecking everything out on a touch screen now.

